# price for ****



## bucketbuster (Mar 10, 2007)

went north for a couple of days of deer drinking and put out a couple of coni box traps. caught a couple of **** but when i got home i called the local buyer and the price was really low. was wondering if anyone has sold any yet and what they got for them


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

not really sure but it really isnt about the price. to me any how. i think it should be ok but if it isnt then i will just do like others and pay for my hobbies. good luck.

wally


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

what do you mean by really low? where they whole or in the grease?

all the talk over the summer about $40 ***** was just that. talk. its looking like prices are going to be down on most furs this year.


----------



## bucketbuster (Mar 10, 2007)

the price i was told was 8.00 in the round for a large prime and 2.50 more if it was put up. i'm not at all doing this for the money but don't see any other way but to stretch and dry them and hold them hoping for a better price cause i won't be able to make enough money for gas to drive them over there


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

A lot has happened since summer. The financial crisis is a world-wide event. If you think things are tough here, someother parts of the world are much worse. (I guess Obama would blame Bush and McCain for their problems, too!) 

The Russian stock market suspended trading for several days due to their melt-down. Russia uses a lot of raccoon as a utilitarian fur. If their markets are whacked, the '**** price will be, too. Those of us old enough to remember know the fur market crash of 1989 coincided with a stock market crash. 

You nailed it, Wally! Good luck, have fun, be safe!

John


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I wouldn't bet on knowing what the fur market is going to do this year till December. With all the market turmoil local buyers are not getting any orders from the large fur houses. May be a good year to go duck hunting.
Anyone want to sell some little grizzs ?

Griff


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I have been getting 10-15 for big ***** that are still blue. I sell in the round also


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

me to hellbilly, i have been averaging that too


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

On the 1 1/2 year old and up, pricing in the 10-20 range on carcass or skins, fresh ****. Earlier stuff at value. Stretched and dried, slightly higher.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

This is from another site, the guy sold in Wisconsin to Groeny


Quote:
Here ya go on 10 green '****:

3 @ $18
1 @ $15
5 @ $12
1 @ $6

Total = $135

The top three were nice '****, averaging around 25 lbs. There were no dinks

So there it is, as it is, tonight.

end Quote

From the speculation I've heard it should increase as the warehouses are empty. I'm gonna use them for gas money and gas has been going down.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

I believe that much of the market right now locally is being driven by carcass sales more than fur sales.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks freepop.... no matter what it is the ***** better run this year they are thick as flies on poo... if i dont catch any this year im going to give up:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> This is from another site, the guy sold in Wisconsin to Groeny
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Thats what I get, just looked at the prices and started dreaming:lol::lol:
Sorry about that leaving tomorrow morning for some deer hunting and set some traps. My mind is racing a hundred miles an hour. Going thru a check off list.
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

HunterHawk said:


> thanks freepop.... no matter what it is the ***** better run this year they are thick as flies on poo... if i dont catch any this year im going to give up:lol:


 
Or get your self a *******


----------

